# What kind of engine do I buy?



## Snowman14 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey all,

Just this past year I bought a used 1982 Toro 826 snowblower, with a 8 HP horizontal shaft Briggs engine. I want to buy a new engine for it, as I've been having recurring problems. What would be a suitable replacement model? My local auto shop says that the manufacturer doesn't list a replacement. The engine specs are as follows: 
Model: 190402 0989
Type: 01
Code: 8004241
Shaft: 1" diameter


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ANY OF THE NEW BRIGGS ENGINES WILL WORK. YOU MIGHT HAVE USE LONGER OR SHORTER BELTS. ALOHA 1 INCH DIA. 2 29/32 LONG


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The important things are going to be crankshaft height, crankshaft length, crankshaft diameter and mounting bolt pattern.

The mounting bolts can be redrilled.

If the crankshaft height is different you can use different length belts.

If the crankshaft diameter is wrong you can get new pulleys.

If the crankshaft is too short you will have a big problem. Too long can be cut down or left overhanging.

One of the Honda clone type engines should work for around $100. They go for around 196 - 212 cc and are rated around 6.5 - 7 HP.

Have a look over here.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ll-212cc-predator-have-enough-power-swap.html


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Snowman14 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just this past year I bought a used 1982 Toro 826 snowblower, with a 8 HP horizontal shaft Briggs engine. I want to buy a new engine for it, as I've been having recurring problems. What would be a suitable replacement model? My local auto shop says that the manufacturer doesn't list a replacement. The engine specs are as follows:
> Model: 190402 0989
> ...


----------



## Snowman14 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks very much for your replies! I will look at the 212 Predator, but a higher-power Briggs seems like a better idea for me personally, as I only use my blower if there's too much snow to shovel. Would the 11 hp Predator be too much for the blower to handle? I'd be a little scared of overstressing the auger and friction disc parts.
As well, I am willing to spend a little more, up to about $600, for an engine that'll last longer and start better, down to -30 Celsius. Electric start would be nice, too
Thanks again!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you are wanting to spend up to $600 I would consider selling what you have and buying something else. You can get brand new Sno-Teks for that price or if you go used you can probably get a good quality newer premium machine for that much.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Shryp said:


> If you are wanting to spend up to $600 I would consider selling what you have and buying something else. You can get brand new Sno-Teks for that price or if you go used you can probably get a good quality newer premium machine for that much.




If your auger shafts are not seized, your shear pins are designed to protect the auger and gear case. I would think the 11 hp predator would be the most fun way to go if you don't mind spending the extra money but in all reality I think that the 212 cc motor will be the better match. Of course you will have to get new pulleys with the smaller engine. 

Even if you choose to replace the unit fixing it for $100-150 and selling it off is a much better option than scrapping it or keeping it around with deficiencies.


----------



## Snowman14 (Jan 13, 2014)

Where I live it will cost at least $1200 to buy a comparable blower. I use mine for a business, so it will pay for itself. Still, the older blowers are much better built; from what I have seen, if you get them running well, they are more dependable as well. For $600 I could get (maybe) a 18 inch single-stage.
I reallly like my snowblower and just want to get it working to its full potential again.
As for fixing and sellling it off, that is my other main option. Around here, electric start and a new engine will up the value from the $400 I paid to probably $7-800—a worthy investment in my opinion.
Thanks for all you help, and have a good winter!


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 1984 26" large frame Cub Cadet (see pic in sig) snow blower that originally had an 8hp briggs on it. The engine had a hole in the side from a blown rod when i got it. I put an 11hp Honda clone with 12 volt electric start on it and it tears through even the wettest snow/slush with no problems. That being said I repowered an old snapper 26" blower with the smaller 6.5hp Honda clone and it did fine as well. Either engine will do a fine job on that size blower. These engines start very easily and I doubt that you will need the electric start. 

Carl


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I would find a bigger Tec on Craigslist or go with the bigger clone. With a Tec, you might find a 1" shaft.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 27, 2014)

Here Snowman, try this, as you know we do not have HF engines in Canada, go to princess auto and get this, I just today installed this on my old 73 JD 726.

7 HP 208cc OHV Winter Gas Engine | Princess Auto
It has a 3/4 shaft, but you can get new pulley, or get 1 of there bigger engines with 1 inch shaft, and electric start for a smokin deal like this, http://www.princessauto.com/pal/Engines/9-HP-270cc-OHV-Gas-Engine-with-Electric-Start/8315517.p


----------



## TdK (Jan 5, 2014)

Go Here: smallenginewarehouse.com


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Engines*

I bought a LCT 291cc (IIRC) 10 HP last years through Small Engine Suppliers - Your online source for Replacement Small Engines, Tools & Parts Not a bad price including an electric starter on it.

Still haven't gotten around to putting it on something, but I will one of these days.


----------



## Snowman14 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks so much to everyone for your help! I think I'll probably go through Princess Auto like Iceman suggested; Harbor Freight might charge a fortune to ship to Canada. Thank you all again for your advice!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

If you're going to replace it with a Tecumseh, or something that's a drop in replacement for a tecumseh you'll need to add a half inch plate under the engine as a spacer. If you look at some of the older machines that had the option of either engine you'll notice the tecumseh version had a plate to compensate for the shorter distance between the base and the crank, this enables you to keep the same belts. Sometimes small engine shops keep a few of these around off old machines.


----------

